# how do i delete my army.ca account?



## habsman18 (10 Oct 2015)

Hi i would like to know how to delete my account on this site. Please dont say "find it on your own" or "the CAF wont spoon feed you" just tell me so i can be done with this site


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Oct 2015)

Just don't show up anymore? You don't need an account to view things here, just to post.


----------



## mariomike (10 Oct 2015)

habsman18 said:
			
		

> Hi i would like to know how to delete my account on this site.



How do I delete my account?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/111638.0  [Merged with "Why Delete Your Account?"]


[Edited to merge link to another thread.]


----------



## Loachman (10 Oct 2015)

If you think that we are being harsh here, you are going to be in for a real shock if/when you get into the CF. There are plenty of people here who can attest to that.

Contrary to what you may think, we are attempting to help you out, whether you see that or not.

Coddling or spoonfeeding people does nothing for them in the long run.

You have been told what to do in order to succeed. What you do, here or anywhere, is up to you. But do not expect success, anywhere, unless you are prepared to work for it. The information that you seek is here, already. If finding that is too much effort, you are not going to go very far. Pilot training is a LOT of work. I do not know of anybody who has gone through it that has not been surprised by how much work is involved. Nobody, during any part of any course is going to do a thing for you if you are not willing to do anything for yourself.

Why should anybody spend their valuable time repeating what they've already done if you are unwilling to even look? And it's not just you. There is an endless string of people doing that, and our patience for endless repetition is limited.

It's your choice. Toss your teddy in the corner and slink off, or buck up and set to work.

You're young, so we cut you some slack. Sort yourself out, show us that you are serious, and you'll earn our respect quite quickly. Plenty of others have managed to do just that.

You may well achieve whatever goal you set for yourself. In order to do so, though, you have to want that goal enough, and you have to earn it. There are no free rides in the real world.

And, finally, if I did not care, then I'd not be spending time, when I have a ton of other things to do, typing this out.


----------



## Mirin (11 Oct 2015)

I'm seeing an unnecessary amount of vitriol here.  Before I go, how about I pose a similar question to you in the light of deleting a Facebook account as an example...What if I wanted to terminate my account on the premise of removing myself from potential security breaches?  It appears that some people commenting here have little inclination of why the user would like to deactivate his account.  It is his business and you really aren't entitled to an ignorant opinion in spite of believing it is an informed one.


----------



## runormal (11 Oct 2015)

Mirin said:
			
		

> I'm seeing an unnecessary amount of vitriol here.  Before I go, how about I pose a similar question to you in the light of deleting a Facebook account as an example...What if I wanted to terminate my account on the premise of removing myself from potential security breaches?  It appears that some people commenting here have little inclination of why the user would like to deactivate his account.  It is his business and you really aren't entitled to an ignorant opinion in spite of believing it is an informed one.



Posting history is a beautiful thing...

@OP yes during the initial few posts here can be discouraging, but once you learn how to search for questions you'll find that there is a wealth of information here. There are also some very knowledgeable people who have helped me as well as providing useful information that I could relay to friends. 

Assuming you stick around, you'll see how frustrating it is when the same questions are asked time and time again.

Listen to the advice that Loachman and others have given you.

Cheers


----------



## mariomike (11 Oct 2015)

Mirin said:
			
		

> It appears that some people commenting here have little inclination of why the user would like to deactivate his account. It is his business and you really aren't entitled to an ignorant opinion in spite of believing it is an informed one.



In addition to this latest thread, deleting accounts ( why and how ) is discussed from time to time,

Why Delete Your Account?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64122.0.html

Can my account be deleted?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/115515.0

How do I delete my account?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/111638.0  [Merged with "Why Delete Your Account?"]

Ending Account  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81372.0/nowap.html   [Merged with "Why Delete Your Account?"]



[Edited to merge topic into one 'Stickied' Thread.]


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Oct 2015)

Mirin said:
			
		

> I'm seeing an unnecessary amount of vitriol here.  Before I go, how about I pose a similar question to you in the light of deleting a Facebook account as an example...What if I wanted to terminate my account on the premise of removing myself from potential security breaches?  It appears that some people commenting here have little inclination of why the user would like to deactivate his account.  It is his business and you really aren't entitled to an ignorant opinion in spite of believing it is an informed one.



If the OP had stopped his post at the end of the first sentence, then you would be quite right in your assessment above.

However...he added that wonderful caveat that amounts to "I'm too lazy to even enter the question into Army.ca's search tool" that begs attention, like many a trolling post do.

As mariomike noted, there are plenty of search results regarding the question.  Or, the OP could clicked on that "Contact Staff" button at the very top of the page and asked to have the account deleted.

The question was asked then qualified in a manner that goes beyond simply wanting to know to delete one's account and move on with life.

:2c:

G2G


----------



## BeyondTheNow (11 Oct 2015)

habsman18 said:
			
		

> Hi i would like to know how to delete my account on this site. Please dont say "find it on your own" or "the CAF wont spoon feed you" just tell me so i can be done with this site



I haven't looked at your posting history. I know nothing about you. (Although, judging by your name, you're a Habs fan, so you're alright in my books

Listen, in my first bit of time here I managed to tick off a significant amount of senior users. (Unintentionally mind you, but I'm pretty talented that way.) I'm sure I still grate on nerves here and there. But I apologized, read, read and read some more, learned a ton, put thought and effort into my posts and eventually fit in. 

My posting comes in spurts, sometimes I simply don't have much to say and/or can't contribute to many of the topics. But the wealth of knowledge on this site is fantastic. There are many different types of users, and one becomes familiar with individual posting styles very quickly. Comments a little harsh here and there? Absolutely. Shrug it off and take what you can. One will get out of this site what they put in.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2015)

Mirin said:
			
		

> I'm seeing an unnecessary amount of vitriol here.  Before I go, how about I pose a similar question to you in the light of deleting a Facebook account as an example...What if I wanted to terminate my account on the premise of removing myself from potential security breaches?  It appears that some people commenting here have little inclination of why the user would like to deactivate his account.  It is his business and you really aren't entitled to an ignorant opinion in spite of believing it is an informed one.



Mirin

Please read this thread:

Why Delete Your Account?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64122.0.html

That thread gives numerous reasons and suggestions why an account holder may want to have their account deleted or removed.  It also points out what the Staff and site owner may do to accommodate such requests.

Remember this:  Once you post something on the internet, it is there to stay.  You can never truly remove it.  It can be retrieved through a multitude of methods.  Deleting your account, thinking that it will erase any mistakes you have made on the internet is a false concept.  Long time members of this site have witnessed instances of the capabilities of some forum members to find information on various topics.  Long time members of this site are often first to identify, and report to Staff, returning "Trolls" who have been banned from this site, simply through the posting style or grammar used by the person posting.  Just think of what some professionals who do that for a living can find.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Oct 2015)

The thread has been cleaned (somewhat).

All the information that is required for the OP to make up their mind, has been given.

There's no need for this to continue.


---Staff---


----------

